# jobs



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

i am looking to move to canada
but my job is not on the list
so i need to find an employer who is willing to
apply for a LMO for me
i was wondering if anybody on here 
has had any luck in finding a job on the job bank website
by just emailing their resume's 
or is there anything else i can do

thanks
paul


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

What job bank are you referring to?


----------



## alabbasu (Jun 20, 2009)

I sent my CV to some recruitment companies but got no result. Now I am planning to find someone who can manage to provide me sponsorship work visa to Canada in exchange for money. I think this will cost me no less than $10,000. But even this plan did not work. I want to live in Canada. I love Canada. But it is just like the sky, impossible to reach.


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> What job bank are you referring to?



if you search on google job bank canada it is the first site
jobbank (dot) gc (dot) ca


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> if you search on google job bank canada it is the first site
> jobbank (dot) gc (dot) ca


I usually either go directly to the company I want to work for (I have set up Alerts on each companys site in the career section) OR I post my resumt on the major job sites and then its easier to apply each time you visit the site. Never used the job bank you mentioned.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I usually either go directly to the company I want to work for (I have set up Alerts on each companys site in the career section) OR I post my resumt on the major job sites and then its easier to apply each time you visit the site. Never used the job bank you mentioned.


Hi,
I am a graphic designer by profession based in Dubai. Like you, I applied the same way. But I never had the luck as I don't have residence visa. I don't know how to get a job offer being outside the country. If we can get it, then life could be lot easier.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

alabbasu said:


> I sent my CV to some recruitment companies but got no result. Now I am planning to find someone who can manage to provide me sponsorship work visa to Canada in exchange for money. I think this will cost me no less than $10,000. But even this plan did not work. I want to live in Canada. I love Canada. But it is just like the sky, impossible to reach.


I think you'll find that this is illegal under Canadian law. It appears like bribery to me and if you are caught you will end any chance of getting into this country.


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I think you'll find that this is illegal under Canadian law. It appears like bribery to me and if you are caught you will end any chance of getting into this country.


Ya, you are right. Its illegal. But many people are getting misguided by such unscrupulous agents.

As Canada has become restricted for only 38 professions in Federal category, people want to have a job offer by whatever way to qualify for immigration. And the worst part is that no company is willing to give a job offer unless you have a work visa for Canada. Even a provincial nomination is restricted to Job offer.


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> i am looking to move to canada
> but my job is not on the list
> so i need to find an employer who is willing to
> apply for a LMO for me
> ...


I had luck with a company I found on google who were willing to help me with my visa. I simply e-mailed them and set up a video chat online. However, i have decided to apply for the Bunac programme therefore I dont need a job offer to live in Canada but the visa is onyl for 12 months.


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

laurieflynn said:


> I had luck with a company I found on google who were willing to help me with my visa. I simply e-mailed them and set up a video chat online. However, i have decided to apply for the Bunac programme therefore I dont need a job offer to live in Canada but the visa is onyl for 12 months.




hi
which company was that 
that was willing to help you


----------

